

TerraCycle - first mass-produced consumer product to have a negative environmental footprint - drm237
http://galai.typepad.com/blog/2006/08/holy_shit.html
Their product is driven by passion to be eco-friendly, not by passion to gain some PR points or appeal to amateur tree-hugger shoppers. Their whole product, end-to-end, is truly eco-friendly. The full story is on their website, but I'll just point out one feature that I LOVED - their amazing packaging:
======
chaostheory
Interesting company that's fighting it's first hard battle:

<http://online.wsj.com/article/SB117979361996510232.html>

Seems like big bag chemical fertilizer company Scotts Miracle-Gro Co doesn't
like dangerous upstarts...

Fast forward: Terracycle settled

------
ivankirigin
Bold title. What if we calculate footprint like opportunity cost, where we
compare with alternate configurations with the smallest possible footprints
that accomplish the task.

A bicycle would probably be a big win. Insulation would be another.

~~~
ivankirigin
In the case of plantfood, a bin with worms and a bit of DIY beats shipped
products. Recycle and generate your own compost:
[http://www.amazon.com/4-Tray-Compost-System-
Factory/dp/B0007...](http://www.amazon.com/4-Tray-Compost-System-
Factory/dp/B0007..).

Though I'd love to see a real economic analysis of environment saving tech
that incorporates time saved/spent, and what the money gained/lost in that
time could buy.

Curb-side recycling is horribly inefficient if you factor in collective lost
productivity.

------
rwebb
that's a really cool company with a really cool story. there was an article in
the times or something about them a while back. i was skeptical at first, but
what they're doing is really cool.

------
pius
Cool startup, but I call bullshit on the OP's headline.

